# car rental



## coaster (Feb 23, 2009)

hi could any one tell wether it is cheaper to book car rental from computer at home or wait until we are there and looking to buy a property through prime location advice please steve


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



coaster said:


> hi could any one tell wether it is cheaper to book car rental from computer at home or wait until we are there and looking to buy a property through prime location advice please steve


Hi Steve

I have used the one company for my last seven trips to CP. Car Hire in Spain, Portugal, Malaga, Malta, Cyprus from all major airports - Economy Car Hire . I fly into Porto and drive down to Gois. 

My last trip lasted for three days and cost £71 all in and included a second driver. 

I have now found a link on a website i know the owner of so i can't post a link but from the link you get a 5% discount.

If you would like the link for the discount i could send as a PM.

Peter


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

coaster said:


> hi could any one tell wether it is cheaper to book car rental from computer at home or wait until we are there and looking to buy a property through prime location advice please steve


Hi Steve, Always book before you get here, it is MUCH cheaper. I always use Auto Europe, it's really good.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Steve

As Stephanie says book before you travel. If you just turn up at the Car hire companies office you may find that if you have a Debit card you will be turned away as they only take Credit cards. I booked once with a Debit card and when i went to collect the car i was refused. I then had to go around all the Car hire companies at Porto airport. At the last one i managed to get a car. 

Economy car hire use Debit cards and for the last seven trips i have not had a problem getting a car.

My Ex had my Credit card stopped when we started divorce. The card was a company card. Now i just use a Debit card as i can use the Cashback feature.

Peter


----------

